# W: Steel Legion... H: Space Marines/Wolves, Paypal



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Currently building a steel legion army so I'm looking for anything i can find really, especially the odd special model etc so i can cut down on the amount of cadians I have to convert. 
Looking for the missile holding guy for my mortar teams, or just regular lasgun guys. Oh and if you have the alternative officer and sergeant models, amazing. 

Also, I am after 7 of the old ork lobbas, if anyone has any.

I have a space marine and a space wolves army I was going to put on ebay, but if you want them, excellent. 
I can get you an exact list, just let me dig them out of storage.

Thanks for looking, comment or pm me with offers.

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I have three- the flsmer guy, the lasgun guy and the officer with the sword- they look awesome and are pro painted not by me but tbh i dont have much use for them...


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

*Flamer


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> I have three- the flsmer guy, the lasgun guy and the officer with the sword- they look awesome and are pro painted not by me but tbh i dont have much use for them...


Could you send me a picture please?


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I have three pictures in my album for you to have a look.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> I have three pictures in my album for you to have a look.


Hey mate, had a look, thanks for bringing them to my attention.

Unfortunately I don't need any more guys with grenade launchers, and I all ready have that officer.

Thanks for letting me know and sorry it wasn't what I was looking for.

Cheers


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok nevermind - at the moment I've been using them as warrior acolytes in my GK,cant think what else I can use them for really


----------

